# Form check please!



## Ili22 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hey everybody, new to this forum, this is actually my first post, trying my best to understand how this works haha. Anyways if somebody could just watch this set of 5 on my deadlifts and tell me what they think about my form it would really mean a lot. thank you very much... After some trying I cant seem to upload my video of my set to the website. i really do apologize for being so nooby. Any help


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 17, 2015)

I think you need to have a handful of posts before you can upload things.

If you haven't already, post up an intro thread.


----------



## snake (Jan 17, 2015)

AndroSport said:


> I think you need to have a handful of posts before you can upload things.



Not true, I sent FD some nudes he requested after my first post. He said I won a contest and to prove I was really a guy I need to send him some nudes. Now that I think about it, the pecker never sent me the gym belt he said I won.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh that contest...lol ^^^^^


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 17, 2015)

Ili22 said:


> Hey everybody, new to this forum, this is actually my first post, trying my best to understand how this works haha. Anyways if somebody could just watch this set of 5 on my deadlifts and tell me what they think about my form it would really mean a lot. thank you very much... After some trying I cant seem to upload my video of my set to the website. i really do apologize for being so nooby. Any help


You should be able to upload to youtube and post the link.


----------



## JackC4 (Jan 30, 2015)

snake said:


> Not true, I sent FD some nudes he requested after my first post. He said I won a contest and to prove I was really a guy I need to send him some nudes. Now that I think about it, the pecker never sent me the gym belt he said I won.



Nobody ever asked me for nudes :-/


----------

